# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  المسيحية في مصر بين اضطهاد الأباطرة ومصارعه الوثنية

## هيثم الفقى

لاتزال معلوماتنا قاصرة عن معرفة  تاريخ دخول المسيحيًة إلى مصر وبداية انتشارها والخطوات التي قطعتها  الديانة الجديدة حتى أصبح لها عند نهاية القرن الثاني وجود قوى ليس في  الإسكندرية فحسب بل في مصر الوسطى والصعيد . وهناك تلك الرواية المأثولة المتواترة الواردة عند  يوسيبيوس Eusebius مؤرخ الكنيسة المشهورة الذي كتب في القرن الرابع  الميلادي، ومؤداها أن القديس مرقص Marcus أحد تلامذة السيد المسيح المقربين  إليه وصاحب الإنجيل المعروف باسمه، قدم من مدينة القيروان بإفريقيا إلى  الإسكندرية في منتصف القرن الأول تقريبًا مبشرًا بالدين الجديد، وأسس كنيسة  الإسكندرية، وظل مداومًا على نشاطه الدائب في التبشير حتى وفاته شهيدًا في  عام 68م أثناء اضطهاد الإمبراطور نيرون المسيحية. وتحوم حول هذه الرواية  ظلال من الشك جاءت من أن هذا الحدث أن يعتبر مهمًا بل خطيرًا في تاريخ  المسيحية الباكر لم يرد في مصدرين سابقين على يوسيبيوس وهما كليمنت  الإسكندري Clement وأوريجن Origen، وكلاهما من دعاة المسيحية الأوائل  ورأسًا على التوالي مدرسة الإسكندرية المسيحية في أواخر القرن الثاني  وأوائل القرن الثالث وكان أحرى بهما أن يتحدثًأ عن هذا الأمر باستفاضة.

 لكن هذا الشك لا يكفي دليلاً  على عدم صدق الخبر الوارد عند يوسيبيوس وهناك من الباحثين من حاول أن يفسر  فقرة ما في وردت في الخطاب الموجه من الإمبراطور الروماني كلوديوس إلى شعب  مدينة الإسكندرية، وهي وثيقة ترجع إلى سنة 41 ميلادية وسبق أن أشرنا إليها  في أكثر من مناسبة. وقد فسر هؤلاء هذه الفقرة على أن فيها إشارة إلى بداية  دخول المسيحية إلى مصر منذ ذلك التاريخ. وإذا كان تفسير هؤلاء الباحثين لا  يبدو مقنعًا، فإن خطاب كلوديوس المذكور يؤكد حقيقة يمكن أن نستدل منها  استدلالاً عقليًا على دخول المسيحية إلى مصر في وقت مبكر بعد ظهورها بأرض  فلسطين. فالخطاب تشير إلى كثرة اليهود الذين كانوا يفدون إلى الإسكندرية من  سوريا، ونعلم في الوقت نفسه أنه كان بهذه المدينة جالية يهودية كبيرة  ولابد أن بعضًا من أفرادها كانوا يترددون على فلسطين وأنهم تعرفوا هناك على  الدين الجديد، وأن نفرًا منهم آمنوا به، وعادوا إلى مصر يحملون أفكاره  وتعاليمه. وهكذا فليس من المتصور بحكم القرب المكاني وتوافر أسباب الاتصال  أن يكون وصول الديانة الجديدة قد تأخر وقتًا طويلاً.

 والواقع أننا نستطيع أن نتصور سرعة  انتشار المسيحية في مصر، وأن نجد لهذه السرعة تعليلاً فيما كان الفكر  الديني المصري القديم قد وصل إليه من ت طور في وقت ظهورها. ذلك أن هناك بعض  المبادئ التي تحمل بعض أوجه الشبه بين الأفكار الدينية المصرية السائدة  آنذاك وبين الديانة الجديدة، بحيث لم يجد المصري كبير عناء في استيعاب  معانيها بل رموزها. ففكرة وحدانية الإله لم تكن غريبة على مصر، ويكفي أن  نذكر هنا أشهر ما هو معروف عن تعبيراتها في تاريخ الديانة المصرية القديمة  وهي حركة اخناتون الدينية في النصف الأول من القرن الرابع عشر قبل الميلاد.  وفكرة "التثليث" التي قالت بها المسيحية كانت شائعة في ديانة المصريين  القدماء، وإن كان هذا قياسًا مع الفارق في الجوهر طبعًا، وأشهر ثالوث كان  لدى المصريين هو ثالوث إيزيس وأزوريس وحورس، وقد كانت تتمثل في الأب في هذا  الثالوث وهو أوزوريس طبيعة الإله وطبيعة الإنسان في الوقت نفسه. هذا إلى  أن أفكار البعث والحياة الآخروية ومبدأ الثواب والعقاب في المسيحية، كانت  أفكارًا أصيلة في الديانة المصرية القديمة، وهي تتجلى بوضوح تام في عمارتهم  الدينية الشامخة وفي سائر تعبيرات آدابهم وفنونهم، بل إن شكل الصليب الذي  اتخذته المسيحية رمزًا لحياة الروح الأبدية الخالدة كان قريب الشبه من  علامة الحياة "عنخ" التي تبدو وكأنها صليب معقود الرأس. ولذلك فإن من  المتصور أنه عندما بدأ التبشير بالديانة المسيحية في مصر، لم يجد المصريون  أفكارًا شديدة الغرابة تصدمهم، بل الأولى أن يكونوا قد وجدوا فيها إعلاء  لأفكار ألغوها من قبل واعتادوا عليها.

 ومن ناحية أخرى فإن علينا أن نتصور أن مناخًا فكريًا  يتولد عن تجاور عقائد وأفكار دينية شتى مصرية ويونانية رومانية وأسيوية  شرقية، كان لابد أن يوجد بالضرورة شيئًا من البلبلة. فهذه العقائد، وإن بدا  أنها تعايشت بتعايش أصحابها جنبًا إلى جنب من أجل المصالح، فإنها كانت في  الواقع يضعف بعضها بعضًا، وتنتهي بالشخص من حيرته وارتباكه إلى اعتقاد  بأنها جميعًا مجرد هراء وانتحالات زائفة. ولعل ما ظهر في تلك الفترة من  ابتكار ال"الغنوصية" Gnosticism (مذهب الأدرية) لكل الأديان القائمة  والاعتقاد في فكرة إلهية عليا كان رد فعل لهذه البلبلة الفكرة. وكان ذلك  مما يمهد السبيل لقبول ديانة جديدة.

 غير أننا نقدر أن الثورة المدمرة التي أشعلها اليهود  في الإسكندرية وجهات عديدة من مصر في عهد الإمبراطور تراجان قد قضت على  أعداد كبيرة من المسيحيين. ذلك أن عددًا كبيرًا من سكان الإسكندرية هلكوا  وسط الدمار العام الذي لحق بالمدينة. وينبغي أن ندرك أن اليهود كانوا  ينظرون إلى معتنقي المسيحية بعين الكراهية، وأن العناصر اليونانية والسلطات  الرومانية من ناحية أخرى لم يكونوا يستطيعون التمييز بين اليهود  والمسيحيين، وبذلك نتصور مدى العنت الذي لقبه معتنقو الديانة الجديدة من كل  هذه الأطراف. لكن الدلائل تشير إلى أن المسيحية ظلت قوية في الإسكندرية،  وكان لابد لها من أن تنتشر منها إلى سائر أرجاء مصر فالإسكندرية كانت مقرًا  للحكم والإدارة المركزية يفد إليها الكثير من أقاليم مصر للتقاضي أو  لإنهاء أعمال رسمية، فضلاً عن اجتذاب المدينة الزاخرة بالحركة والنشاط  لسكان مصر لأغراض التجارة والمتعة وبالرغم من أن الدين الجديد لم يترك لنا  أي أثر في وثائق القرن الأول الميلادي، وأن وثائق القرن الثاني لا تمدنا  إلا بمعلومات طفيفة عن مدى تأثيره، فإن ما عثر عليه في مصر الوسطى والعليا  من برديات تضم شذرات من الأناجيل يكفي أن نستنبط منه أن المسيحية تغلغلت في  تلك الأنحاء منذ بداية القرن الثاني. وقد يلاحظ قلة عدد هذه البرديات، لكن  ينبغي أن ندخل في حسابنا أن ما يلي وتلف من البردي بصفة عامة هو أضعاف  أضعاف ما وصل إلينا كذلك يمكن أن نغزو قلة الإشارات إلى المسيحية في  الوثائق البردية إلى أن طبيعة الوثائق من عقود قانونية وإقرارات مقدمة إلى  السلطات لم تكن تقتضي بالضرورة إشارات إلى الدين الجديد، أما الخطابات  الشخصية التي غالبًا ما كانت تصاغ في عبارات تقليدية نمطية شبه ثابتة، فإن  خلوها من هذه الإشارات قد يكون راجعًا إلى حرص كاتبيها على إخفاء أمرهم  خشية الاضطهاد الذي كان قائمًا وإن لم يكن بصورة مستمرة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المسيحية في مواجهة اضطهادات  الأباطرة: 

  كان على المسيحية في مصر أن نواجه تحديًا قويًا تمثل في أمرين، وأولهما هو  خوض المعركة ضد الأفكار الوثنية على الجانب الفكري والعقدي، ثانيهما هو  مواجهة مقاومة السلطات الرومانية التي بدأت تنظر بعين الخوف إلى هذه  الديانة فعمدت إلى سياسة الاضطهاد. وقد سبق أن أشرنا في الفصل السابق إلى  أن سياسة الرومان الدينية أخذت بمبدأ التسامح مع كل العقائد، ولم يؤثر عن  الرومان التعصب لعقيدة ما أو اضطهاد أخرى لأسباب عقدية. وقد نزلت  الاضطهادات الرومانية بالمسيحية إما لأسباب خلقية حين كان أعداؤها يروجون  حولها الشائعات استعداء للسلطة عليها، باتهام معتنقيها بممارسة طقوس سرية  سحرية ونشاطات هدامة لممجتمع، أو لأسباب سياسية ـ وهذا هو السبب الأهم ـ  وهو خوف الأباطرة من المسيحية على وحدة الإمبراطورية. فلقد أصبح من الأمور  المقررة في سياسة الرومان أن الولاء لدين الدولة الرسمي هو بمثابة الرباط  القوي الذي يشد أجزاء امبراطوريتهم التي تضم عديدًا من العناصر والأجناس  المختلفة أصلاً ولغة وثقافة وكان دين الدولة الرسمي قد تشكل في مبدأ عبادة  الإمبراطور الحاكم حيث أصبحت هي عنوان ولاء الشعوب لهذا الإمبراطور  وتكريسًا في الوقت نفسه لسلطته المطلقة. ولما كانت المسيحية ترفض كل  الديانات القديمة فإنها رفضت بالطبع مبدأ قدسية شخص الإمبراطور، واعتبرت من  وجهة نظر السلطات حركة مناهضة للنظام الإمبراطوري المتوارث، ومن ثم كانت  خطرًا ينبغي استئصال شأفته.

 وقد شهدت المسيحية قبل اضطهاد دقلديانوس الأعظم سلسلة  من الاضطهادات في عهد نيرون (عام 64 وعام68) ثم في عهد تراجان (عام 106)  ثم عهد سبتيميوس سفيروس (عام202) ثم ديقيوس (حوالي عام 250) ثم فاليريان  (عام 257). غير أنه يمكن القول بأنه قبل سفيروس كانت الاضطهادات في مصر  حركات شعبية قامت بها جموع الوثنيين أو اليهود ضد المسيحية، وكانت السلطة  المركزية الرومانية أداة لتنفيذ الاضطهاد فحسب. لكنه منذ اضطهاد سفيروس في  عام 202 أصبحت هذه سياسة رسمية للأباطرة وقد صدر في ذلك العام مرسوم يحرم  اعتناق المسيحية ويوقع أقصى العقوبة على ذلك. وفي تلك الظروف اضطر كليمنت  الإسكندري رئيس مدرسة الإسكندرية المسيحية إلى ترك المدرسة إلى فلسطين حيث  توقف هذه المدرسة فترة. وقد حرم المسيحيون عندئذ من الامتياز الذي كان  يتمتع به اليهود في الإسكندرية وهو الإعفاء من حرق البخور أمام تمثال  الإمبراطور، كما لقى كثير منهم حتفهم. وجاء الاضطهاد الرسمي الكبير التالي  على يد دقيوس الذي أصدر في عام 250 مرسومًا بإلزام كل مواطن بتقديم شهادة  من السلطات تفيد أن صاحبها قام بتقديم القرابين إلى الآهلة الوثنية. وقد  وصلتنا مجموعة من هذه الشهادات التي عرفت باسم Libelli جاءت من إقليم  الفيوم بمصر. وقد استمر الاضطهاد في عهد ڤاليريان إلى أن أخلد المسيحيون  إلى فترة من الهدوء النسبي حين أصدر الإمبراطور جاليتوس Galienus مرسومًا  بمنحهم الحرية في ممارسة عبادتهم، وأتاحت هذه السنوات من الهدوء الفرصة  لانتعاش المسيحية في مصر من حيث زيادة عدد معتنقيها وعدد الكنائس في نواحي  مصر.

 غير أن  الاضطهاد عاد أعنف ما يكون على عهد دقلديانوس فكان أعظم محنة تعرضت لها  المسيحية في سائر أنحاء الإمبراطورية وفي مصر بصفة أخص. فقد تصادف أن حاكم  مصر حين صدرت الأوامر بتعقب المسيحيين كان متطرفًا في عدائه للمسيحية فجاء  الاضطهاد في مصر أقسى منه في كثير من الولايات. وكان دقلديانوس يصدر عن ذات  السياسة التي صدر عنها أسلافه في مقاومة المسيحية بوصفها خطرًا على وحدة  الإمبراطورية. وقد مر بنا أن كل ما قام به هذا الإمبراطور من اصطلاحات  إدارية واقتصادية كان يهدف إلى توحيد الإمبراطورية بشتى السبل، ونضيف هنا  أنه في مجال الديانة وضع دقلديانوس مبدأ جديدًا هو زيادة صفة القداسة لشخص  الإمبراطور، وفي هذا السبيل أطلق على نفسه صفة جوفيوس Jovius منسوبًا إلى  الإله جوبيتر كبير الآلهة عند الرومان وأحاط نفسه بهالة ضخمة من احترام  رعاياه ورسوم البلاط. وكان لابد أن يكون استياؤه من رفض المسيحيين لعبادة  الإمبراطور أشد من استياء أسلافه.

 غير أن الجدير بالملاحظة أن دقلديانوس ظل سنوات غير  قليلة من بداية حكمه لا يتعرض للمسيحيين بأذى صارخ. وبدأ الأمر هينًا في  عام 298 وكانت بداية الأحداث ملابسه عارضة تتصل بأحد الطقوس الدينية  الروتينية كان يجري في القصر الإمبراطوري قبيل حرب كان دقلديانوس والقيصر  جاليريوس يعد أن لها ضد الفرس حيث لاحت نذر السوء في الطقوس واعتبر  المسيحيون الذين حضروا إجراء الحفل مسئولين عن هذه النذر السيئة. وصدر قرار  بأن يقوم كل موظفي البلاد بتقديم القرابين إلى الآلهة الوثنية تبرءًا من  المسيحية وإلا طردوا من الخدمة. ويمكن أن نعتبر هذا القرار اتجاهًا إلى  تطهير الجيش والإدارة من العناصر المسيحية، كما يمكن ـ اعتمادًا على رواية  لكتانتيوس ـ أن نعزو التشدد في معامل المسيحيين إلى القيصر جاليريوس.

 وفي فبراير عام 303 صدر قرار  في نيقوميديا بأن تسلم كل نسخ الكتاب المقدس ليجري حرقها. وأن تدمر كل  الكنائس وتمنع كل الاجتماعات لممارسة الشعائر. وأعقب ذلك مرسوم بتجريد  المسيحيين من رتبهم ومناصبهم. وعندما شب حريق في القصر الإمبراطوري في  نيقوميديا أتهم المسيحيون بتدبيره وصدر قرار بالقبض على الأساقفة  والقساوسة، وأعقبت هذه المراسيم والقرارات أعمال بشعة من القتل والصلب  استشهد فيها أعداد غفيرة من المسيحيين. وقد استمر هذا الاضطهاد نحوًا من  أربع سنوات بلا انقطاع.

 وفي غمرة هذه الأعمال العنيفة من الاضطهاد، وفي أول  مايو عام 305 وأمام حشد كبير من جنوده الذين كان يستعرضهم في نيقوميديا  أعلن دقلديانوس اعتزاله الحكم، وكان عندئذ يعاني من مرض خطير. وفي اليوم  نفسه اعتزل أيضًا ماكسيميان امبراطور الغرب ليصبح القيصران جاليريوس  وكنستانتيوس امبراطورين. وقد يكون اعتزال دقلديانوس صادرًا من رغبته في أن  يخلد للراحة بعد إصابته بذلك المرض الخطير، ربما يملكه في الوقت نفسه إحساس  داخلي بأن مرضه هو لعنة أصابته من جراء ما نزل بالمسيحيين من عذاب هائل.  وتحملنا رواية لاكتانتيوس على الاعتقاد بأن اعتراضات دقلديانوس على عنف  الاضطهاد لم تفلح في مقاومة تصميم جاليريوس على إبادة المسيحية. وعلى أية  حال فإن الاضطهاد استمر بعد اعتزال دقلديانوس بصور متفاوتة حتى اضطر  جاليريوس إلى إيقافه في عام 311 وهو ذات العام الذي قبض فيه على بطرس أسقف  الإسكندرية وأعدم بأمر الإمبراطور فكان بطرس بذلك أخر الشهداء في الكنيسة  المصرية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مواجهة الفكر  الوثني
  مدرسة الإسكندرية المسيحية:

 لم تكن اضطهادات السلطات الرومانية للمسيحية هي  التحدي الوحيد الذي واجهته كما سبق أن أشرنا، وإنما كان هناك الفكر الوثني  الذي تركز في مؤسسة "الموسيون"  (دار العلم) التي لم تعد في عصر الرومان  مجرد مركز للبحوث كما كانت على أيام البطالمة، بل أصبحت جامعة لتخريج  الطلاب أيضًا، كما أخذت الدراسات الفلسفية تزدهر فيها. ولم يكن هناك بد من  أن يتصدى الآباء المسيحيون لهذا الفكر الفلسفي الأخذ في الانتشار من خلال  من تعلموا في هذه الجامعة الإسكندرية، ومن أن يستخدموا ذات الأسلوب الذي  استخدمه فلاسفة الوثنية.

 وبمرور الوقت بدأت تظهر مدرسة دينية سكندرية تعتبر  أول مؤسسة دراسية مهمة للدراسات اللاهوتية في تاريخ المسيحية الأول، لأن  أساتذتها على التوالي شغلوا أنفسهم بصياغة اللاهوت المسيحي وتحديد المفاهيم  والعقيدة الأصلية. كذلك فإن عمل هذه المدرسة لم يقتصر على المسائل  اللاهوتية وإنما امتد إلى عدد من الدراسات الإنسانية والرياضيات والآداب،  ولعلها أرادت بذلك أن تجتذب إليها الدارسين في مواجهة منافسة مدرسة  الإسكندرية الوثنية القديمة.

 ويشار إلى هذه المدرسة بعدة أسماء منها المدرسة  التعليمية Didascalia ومنها المدرسة الوعظية الحوارية Catechetic على أساس  أنها اشتغلت بدرس وتدريس مبادئ المسيحية بأسلوب السؤال والجواب، كما اشتهرت  باسم المدرسة الدفاعية Schoola Apologatica باعتبار أنها اهتمت بالدفاع عن  العقيدة. وقد ذكر لنا القديس جيروم أستنادًا إلى يوسيبيوس أن القديس مرقص  هو الذي أسس هذه المدرسة. غير أنه لا يمكن قبول ذلك، من ناحية لأن يوسيبيوس  لا يذكر ذلك تحديدًا في الواقع، ومن ناحية أخرى لأننا نتصور أن الأمر لم  يكن محتاجًا في أيام مرقص إلى إنشاء مدرسة تعلم أصول الدين المسيحي بقدر ما  انصرف اهتمام مرقص إلى كسب مريدين متحمسين لهذا الدين الجديد. والأغلب أن  تكون المدرسة قد نمت نموًا طبيعيًا، فكانت نواتها تلك العظات التي كان  يقدمها الآباء المسيحيون للراغبين في معرفة الديانة المسيحية واعتناقها.  غير أن ما يبدو واضحًا من مراجعة أقوال جيروم وغيره من المصادر أن المدرسة  ترتبط باسم بنتايوس Pantaeus الذي يعتبر أول من تولى رئاستها على وجه  التحديد ولعل مما ساعد على ازدهار المدرسة آنذاك (أواخر القرن الثاني  الميلادي) هو شخصية الأسقف ديمتريوس الذي ازدهر في عهده كرسي الأسقفية  بالإسكندرية بفضل براعته في إدارة شئون الكنيسة حيث أصبحت كنيسة الإسكندرية  محكمة التنظيم تماثل في نظامها كنيسة روما ونستخدم اللغة اليونانية في  طقوسها. ونشط المبشرون لتعليم التلاميذ أصول الديانة المسيحية وتولوا  تقديمهم للكنيسة لتعميدهم وتنصيرهم. وقد رأس بنتايوس المدرسة على مدى عشرة  أعوام (180-190 تقريبًا) وكان مالكًا لزمام الفلسفة اليونانية ميالاً إلى  الفلسفة الرواقية بما فيها من نزعة صوفية. وقد أسهم من غير شك في إرساء  دعائم مدرسة الإسكندرية، كما تعزى إليه فكرة تكوين الأبجدية القبطية من  الحروف اليونانية ويضع حروف ديموطيقية من أجل ترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى  اللغة المصرية. 

 وخلف بنتايوس في رئاسة المدرسة تلميذه كلمنت Clement  الإسكندراني الذي  يعتبر المؤسس الأول للدراسات اللاهوتية المسيحية. وقد ولد لأبوين وثنيين  وقدم إلى الإسكندرية بعد أن درس الفلسفة اليونانية. وتفوق فيها وتلقى العلم  في الوقت نفسه على كثير من المعلمين المسيحيين ثم اعتنق المسيحية بإرشاد  أستاذه بنتايوس. وقد ألف كلمنت كتبًا عديدة ضاع معظمها لكن بقى البعض منها  وهو يدل على سعة معرفته بالأدب اليوناني والفلسفة اليونانية ومن هذا الذي  بقى كتاب "حديث إلى الهلينيين" Protrepticos Pros Hellenas ويبين سمو  الأفكار المسيحية على الديانات والفلسفات الوثنية، وكتاب "المعلم"  Paidagogos وفيه شرح لتعاليم المسيح الأخلاقية ثم كتابه الكبير "المتنوعات"  Stromateis الذي عارض فيه الدعوات الغنوصية المنحرفة وبين فيه أن الغنوصي  الحقيقي أو الفيلسوف المسيحي هو ذلك المسيحي المستنير الذي يستطيع أن  يستخلص من الفلسفة والاستدلال العقلي الدلالات الصحيحة للحياة المسيحية.  وقد أسهم كلمنت بنصيب كبير في التوفيق بين الديانة المسيحية وأسمى ما في  الفلسفة اليونانية من أفكار. وقد اضطر كلمنت إلى مغادرة الإسكندرية عام 202  عند بدء اضطهاد الإمبراطور سبتميوس سفيروس للمسيحية ورحل إلى فلسطين وظل  بها حتى وفاته.

 وظل منصب رئيس المدرسة شاغرًا عدة سنوات بسبب الاضطهاد حتى عهد به أسقف  الإسكندرية ديمتريوس إلى أوريجن Origen وهو لم يزل في سن الشباب الباكر.  وكن أوريجن اسكندري الأصل ولد لأبوين مسيحيين ومات أبوه في اضطهاد سفيروس  المذكور، وقد أظهر نبوغًا وتعمقًا في دراسة أصول الديانة المسيحية مما جعله  أشهر شخصية في تاريخ المسيحية المصرية. ولأوريجن كتب كثيرة وصل البعض  بعددها إلى قرابة الألف ويهمنا أن نشير منها إلى عملين كبيرين أولهما ذلك  الكتاب الذي ألفه للرد على هجوم كلسوس Celsus على المسيحية وعرف باسم  Contra Celsum وفيه دفاع عن الديانة وتفنيد لكل اتهامات كلسوس كما اشتمل  هذا الكتاب على أفكار أوريجن الأساسية عن المسيحية. والعمل الثاني من نوع  آخر وقد قصد منه أوريجن تحقيق نص العهد القديم ويعرف باسم Hexapla (ويمكن  أن يعرف في العربية باسم الكتاب ذو الأعمدة الستة) وهو عمل علمي ضخم يعتب  رمعلمًا بارزًا في مجال تحرير نص موثوق به للكتاب المقدس، إذ جمع فيه  أوريجن الترجمات السابقة للعهد القديم في أعمدة متوازية كان العمود السادس  يحتوي على الترجمة اليونانية بعد أن راجعها أوريجن وأجرى فيها التصحيحات  اللازمة حتى تتفق مع النص العبري.

 وقد نال أوريجن تقديرًا عظيمًا في العالم السيحي، لكن  الخلاف دب بينه وبين الأسقف ديمتريوس مما أدى إلى رحيل أوريجن عن  الإسكندرية في عام 231 حيث أقام في قيساوية بفلسطين وهناك التف حوله عدد  كبير من التلاميذ وأستأنف هو الكتابة والتأليف وأتم تصنيف عدد كبير من  الكتب منها الهكسابلا الذي سبق ذكره. وفي عام 255 توفي أوريجن في مدينة صور  متأثرًا بما أصابه من تعذيب إبان اضطهاد الإمبراطور ديقيوس Decius  المعروف.

 وقد  احتدم الجدل حول أفكار أوريجن بعد وفاته حتى القرن السادس. ورفضت المجامع  المسكونية الدينية الكثير منها. وبالرغم من ذلك فقد ظلت صياغته للمشكلات  اللاهوتية ذات أهمية كبرى، وليس من شك في أن ما يعزى إلى مدرسة الإسكندرية  من أثر في نمو الفقه المسيحي وتوطيد دعائم الكتاب المقدس وتقويم نص العهد  الجديد (الأناجيل) وتحريره واستخلاصه، إنما يرجع الفضل فيه بصفة أساسية إلى  جهود أوريجن.

 وخلف أوريجن في رئاسة المدرسة أحد تلاميذه هيراكلاس Heraclas، وكان بدوره  مثقفًا ثقافة يونانية رفيعة، لكن رئاسته لم تدمر طويلاً، ليحل محله  ديونسيوس الذي كان بدوره تلميذًا من تلاميذ أوريجن. وهنا ينبغي أن نلاحظ أن  رؤساء مدرسة الإسكندرية الأوائل منذ بنتايوس حتى ذلك الوقت لم يكونوا من  طراز الآباء الأرثوذكس المتشددين وإنما كانوا يحاولن التوفيق بين أسمى ما  في الفلسفة اليونانية من أفكار وبين المسيحية.

منقول

----------

